# Looking for a 11-aside football team in Dubai



## New2Dubai (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi ,I have recently re-located to Dubai from Singapore and even though it is stupidly hot i am desperate to get involved with a football team over here for the 09/10 season , 

i am 24 - centre midfielder - 
good level of fitness
used to a high standard of football in th Uk & Singapore with various pro clubs 

here is my number if you want to get in touch 

cheers


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

rosco is the guy for u


----------

